# Monandock Closed



## MichaelJ (Dec 12, 2008)

Passing it on:

Park manager at Monadnock State Park asked me to post that the ice storm was devastating at the area, and he has closed the park for the time being and probably through the weekend.

Despite his efforts Poole Rd. is repeatedly blocked by fallen and falling trees, and his assumption is that many trails are blocked and caked in glare ice & will be difficult to follow.

Many may try uncontrolled trailheads, but realize that it will be difficult to provide assistance if you get into trouble, as all public services will be strained for some time while dealing with clean up & other emergencies.

If you participate in other well used northeast hiking forums, please pass this on.


----------



## Angus (Dec 16, 2008)

this area seems to have really been devastated but good. windblown, crotched, and other reports I've read paint a pretty ugly picture.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow this thread is quite the magnet for spam.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm closing this thread due to it's spam magnetism...


----------

